# New member from Canada



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

I am in my 3rd year of riding, and I own my own horse! I ride english, I am a hunter jumper. Anybody else from Canada?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yep, I'm from Georgia. Welcome to the family! 

There are plenty of others from Canada.


----------



## Prodomus (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome from an ontarian


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  
Im a Manitobian  
We love pictures *hint Hint*


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome fellow Canadian! Would love to see some pictures!


----------



## TXROBIN (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi! I am new also, and tech-challenged so hopefully I am doing this right! I think we have found a cool place for horse people online though!  I am looking for a trail riding partner in Central TX. Anyone out there?


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

I will try to get some pictures, altough Im not too good at this stuff!


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Here is a pic of trooper. I will post more when I have time, to figure it out.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome! I am from CA


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome to the Forums!
I'm from Alberta.


----------

